

Ask HN: Which software is best for investor pitches? - sixQuarks

What are your favorite &quot;powerpoint&quot; type presentation software for pitching investors?
======
benologist
Best is whatever lets you bang out your presentation and get back to your
customers.

Worst is time spent wondering what software, what background color, what font,
what socks to wear, or a million other distracting but irrelevant details that
trick you into thinking you're accomplishing things.

Never is how many times anything important is going to hinge on what software
you used to distill your story, numbers and potential into a short
presentation.

------
ScottWhigham
It's an absurd question. You might as well ask "Which socks should I wear to
the meeting?" Because if your answer _matters_ in the end, it's because you
used something extreme. The only time this would matter would be if it was the
reason you didn't get funded/interest. Who cares whether the presenter uses
Prezi, PowerPoint, Keynote, etc? No one. Who cares that you wore black wool
socks instead of brown polyester ones? No one. But if you try to do your
presentation at the command line, for example, you're done. Or if you wear
crazy runner half-leg socks and make a point to show them off multiple times
during the meeting, you're done.

You should have better things to worry about. The fact that you don't should
worry you.

------
wanda
[http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/#/](http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/#/)

[https://github.com/LeaVerou/CSSS](https://github.com/LeaVerou/CSSS)

Or just good ol' keynote.

